# Externe SATA Festplatte (WD5000KS) an falsches Netzteil und jetzt dahin!



## grabowski (28. November 2007)

Moin,

habe meine externe Festplatte versehentlich an ein falsches Netzteil angeschlossen und jetzt ist sie dahin (Hab sie auch schon direkt an nem Rechner, ohne den externen Controller ausprobiert). Es hat auch leicht gestunken. Stinkt es auch wenn sich nur die Platine verabschieded hat, oder ist da wohl mehr kaputt. Ich möchte nämlich versuchen die Platine auszutauschen, aber wenn der Gestank darauf schließen lässt das mehr kaputt ist, kann ichs wohl gleich sein lassen. 

Falls noch Hoffnung besteht hab ich bei Ebay leider nur eine Ersatzplatte gefunden welche allerdings nicht aus der selben Produktion ist. Meine ist aus dem November 06 und die potentielle Austauschplatte aus der Jan/Feb 07 Produktion. Von Western Digital hab ich leider noch keine Antwort bekommen und irgendwie rechne ich auch nicht mehr damit. 

Hat zufällig jemand noch ne "alte" WD5000KS Festplatte (Herstellungsdatum ca. November 06) bei sich herumliegen, Preis ist mir fast egal solange noch Hoffnung besteht.

Ach nochwas: Wie wahrscheinlich ist das der Externe Controller mitabgeraucht ist? Bzw. Wenn ich mir jetzt ne neue besorge und sie an dem Controller anschließe, kann da was mit der Festplatte passieren wenn der Controller kaputt ist Oder kann ich das unbesorgt ausprobieren, und es würde einfach nicht laufen wenn er kaputt ist?

beste grüße
tim


----------



## fluessig (1. Dezember 2007)

Oh, erstmal mein Beileid zu deiner Situation. Ich nehme an, du willst die Daten auf deiner defekten Platte noch retten. Andernfalls würde ich es auf jeden Fall noch versuchen, ob der Hersteller dir die Platte nicht doch noch umtauscht - auch wenn das gemein ist, aber er kann ja nicht wissen, dass es eigentlich dein Verschulden ist. 

Eventuell hat ja nicht nur der Controller sonder vielleicht auch noch der Motor was abbekommen, was die eigenhändige Reperatur noch komplizierter/unmöglich? macht.

Hast du denn probiert den Controller der neueren Platte zu verwenden?


----------



## grabowski (2. Dezember 2007)

hi,
Danke erstmal fürs mitgefühl .
Also um die Festplatte selber gehts mir garnicht, es geht nur um die Daten. 
Hab mit noch keine zweite Platte gekauft, weil die einzige die ich gefunden habe eben nicht aus dem selben Produktionszeitraum ist, und umsonst möchte ich die mir nicht kaufen.


----------

